# Who is responsible for maintaining the water meter?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone know whose responsibility it is to repair a leaky tap inside the water meter (contador) on the street? Is it the house owner's or the ayuntamiento's?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Does anyone know whose responsibility it is to repair a leaky tap inside the water meter (contador) on the street? Is it the house owner's or the ayuntamiento's?


It's got nothing to do with the town hall - maybe the water company.

Anyway, it's my understanding that it's the responsibility of the property owner.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

When I had a gas leak from inside my gas meter, the gas company sealed it and told me it was my responsibility to get it fixed. Apparently the leak was on my side of the meter. It cost around €300.  
I would guess it will either be your responsibility or the water company.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Where I live the water hasn't been privatised, there is no water company, we get it direct from the town hall.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

In Spain, it doesn't seem to matter which side of the meter the problems are ..

I had a power problem where we were loosing a lot of voltage between the house and the supply. I changed the cabling from the meter to the house but the problem was still there (although less). Iberdrola stated that the issue may be from the meter to the top of the nearest pole - they suggested I had to get an electrician to change these cables at my cost!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Here in Jávea, & I understand that it's pretty standard nationally - everything between the property & the meter, up to & including the meter is the property owner's responsibility, even if the meter itself is situated on public land.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Where I live the water hasn't been privatised, there is no water company, we get it direct from the town hall.


Our water company is the same - a public company run by the ayto.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

We had a routine check by the water company on all the meters on the urb. Both sides of our meter were leaking. The water company fixed the one on their side at their expense and we were charged 30€ for them to fix our side.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've now had confirmation from the ayto that it's the owner's responsibility to repair the tap. They only deal with the stuff under the ground. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Legally you are only responsible for everything after the company valve. ie; if it is the valve on the mains side of the meter you cannot remove it without the company killing the main, ipso facto you cannot repair it therefor it is their property. Any leaks their side of the meter do not cost you anything so why worry? The meter is rented so that is not your worry either unless you suspect it to be inaccurate but that's a different scenerio. Any leaks your side of the meter are costing you money and therefor need fixing


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

country boy said:


> Legally you are only responsible for everything after the company valve. ie; if it is the valve on the mains side of the meter you cannot remove it without the company killing the main, ipso facto you cannot repair it therefor it is their property. Any leaks their side of the meter do not cost you anything so why worry? The meter is rented so that is not your worry either unless you suspect it to be inaccurate but that's a different scenerio. Any leaks your side of the meter are costing you money and therefor need fixing


... if only it were that simple.


Take my scenario I quoted earlier. If I want a full 220 - 240 volt supply, then I have to change the cables from the top of the pole to the meter. If the problem then persists, Iberdrola will investigate and fix it. If it truly is their problem from the meter backwards, then how do I force the issue?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

country boy said:


> Legally you are only responsible for everything after the company valve. ie; if it is the valve on the mains side of the meter you cannot remove it without the company killing the main, ipso facto you cannot repair it therefor it is their property. Any leaks their side of the meter do not cost you anything so why worry? The meter is rented so that is not your worry either unless you suspect it to be inaccurate but that's a different scenerio. Any leaks your side of the meter are costing you money and therefor need fixing


I'm not even sure there is a meter in this particular house! Most places in the old part of our town just pay a flat rate of about €15 a quarter. 

It's a holiday home, the owners only come out for a few weeks a year, so I've left it turned off for now. But it has to be fixed before they next arrive because the house has a shared patio and the neighbours aren't too keen on a new water feature!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Does anyone know whose responsibility it is to repair a leaky tap inside the water meter (contador) on the street? Is it the house owner's or the ayuntamiento's?


Which side of the meter is it? If it is the supply side, then it is the water supplier, if it is your side then it is YOU.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Which side of the meter is it? If it is the supply side, then it is the water supplier, if it is your side then it is YOU.


Not necessarily - see previous comments.

I have a pressure valve but it's on 'the other side' of the meter. By your comment, this would be down to the supplier and not me - not true in this case.

I asked the supplier to move their meter to the other side of my valve and their comment was that it doesn't matter - I'm responsible for EVERYTHING above ground!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Not necessarily - see previous comments.
> 
> I have a pressure valve but it's on 'the other side' of the meter. By your comment, this would be down to the supplier and not me - not true in this case.
> 
> I asked the supplier to move their meter to the other side of my valve and their comment was that it doesn't matter - I'm responsible for EVERYTHING above ground!


That isn't standard though.

Usually, as I posted, anything (above or below ground) between the property & the meter, up to & including the meter, is the property owner's responsibility.

Even if that might mean digging up a public road to access pipework...........


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

What do you define as a "pressure valve"?
Again, anything on the Company/Ayunto side of the meter is NOT your responsibility. You only start paying from the meter onwards. They may try and squirm out of it but it is so. If it leaks it costs them money not you.


----------

